# Caperlan Boilies/Pellets



## germanman87 (3. April 2014)

Hallo, 
Kann mir von euch jemand was zu den Boilies und Pellets von Caperlan ( Decathlon ) sagen? 
Mir wurde gesagt das die von einem Holländischen bekannten Boiliehersteller gemacht werden und in der Zusammensetzung fast so wie die eigentlichen Boilies von diesem Hersteller sind. 
Nur konnte man mir nicht sagen um was für einen Hersteller es sich da handelt. 

MfG 

Tobi


----------



## Pascalh (3. April 2014)

*AW: Caperlan Boilies/Pellets*

4 mal gefischt und nicht einen zupfer, allerdings wars noch kalt,
nicht angefuettert nur instant.

nichts gefangen und mehr als die haelfte sind aufgeplatzt/gerissen... aber zu dem preis kannst du die kugeln doch mal selber testen 

lg


----------



## Carp_fisher (4. April 2014)

*AW: Caperlan Boilies/Pellets*

Hallo
einige  Leute bei mit am Hausgewässer haben die Murmeln gefischt letztes Jahr und gefangen !
Ist ja keine Überraschung!
Für mich sind die Nix!
Wenn es dir um den Preis geht schau mal bei King Baits rein ...
Gruss CF


----------



## germanman87 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Caperlan Boilies/Pellets*

Joa testen kann man sie ja mal ;-)


----------



## Primsfischer (23. April 2014)

*AW: Caperlan Boilies/Pellets*

Hab mir die  Sorte Scopex und die Sorte Strawberry vor längerer Zeit mal geholt, riechen anfangs ganz gut schmecken allerdings nur nach Konservierungsstoffen. Hab sie ein paar mal eingesetzt auch in Kombination. Egal ob längere Futterkampagne oder Instant waren sie ein absoluter Flopp, aber für einen Kilopreis von 2€ kann man auch nichts erwarten.
Übrigens bildet sich nach ca. 2 wöchiger, ordnungsgemäßer  Lagerung ein weißer Belag auf den Boilies.


----------



## labralehn (23. April 2014)

*AW: Caperlan Boilies/Pellets*

Die Pellets, welche in der Farbe "Frolic" ähneln, fangen am Neckar recht gut und sind recht günstig. 

Was am Neckar noch gut geht ist Monstercrab, gibts auch beim Decathlon.


----------

